
Why rich parents are more likely to be unethical - oblib
https://theconversation.com/why-rich-parents-are-more-likely-to-be-unethical-113605
======
blastbeat
How I read the article it's due to a sense of entitlement and sanctity,
accompanied by the fear of status loss.

------
oblib
This is really quite insightful.

